# Síguenos en YouTube! / subscribe to our Youtube channel: SiDisney



## Federicoargar

Hola Amigos!

Les recuerdo que pueden suscribirse al canal de youtube de SiDisney para tener acceso a todos los videos en Español que estamos haciendo de los parques de Disney. Tener su suscripción nos ayuda mucho a poder seguir creando material:

https://www.youtube.com/c/SiDisney/videos
Gracias y un feliz fin de semana para todos

Fede


----------

